# Finally made a decision.....



## spidey2091 (Feb 22, 2008)

I posted in the "new here" area a couple days ago, asking which type of gun you guys would suggest for a first time buyer and lefty shooter. After firing revolvers and semi autos alike, I went to the local gun shop and fell in love with the feel and weight of the Glock 21. I immediately said I would take it. Final price for it and 2 ammo boxes of 50 was $546. I didn't think that was a bad deal at all, but again I am new. 
I ran almost 50 shots through it before calling it a day and love it even more than the .45 cal I shot the otherday. The glock has alot less kick. I can not even imagine what the compensated version is like, being this one kicks so little that I was able to hit an old 5 gallon bucket 7 out of 11 times while completely unloading it as fast as I could. 
Now.....being I am an accessory whore.....what do you guys recommend in the area of aftermarket parts? I have yet to get a holster as well, being I know that I hate the neoprene or the canvas ones. That was all the gun shop carried. Thanks for all of your input ahead of time, guys. I hope to have some pictures up soon.......knowing that you all know what a model 21 looks like, but I can not help but be proud. :smt1099


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on your new G21. Glad you found something that works for you. Acessories? Well, here's what I would do with the G21 like I used to have. Full steel guide rod--like I do all of my Glocks past and present. On the G21, I needed an extended slide lock. I'd also look at a better set of sights than the factory, nite sights or otherwise. Good luck with it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Accessories?

At least six spare magazines.

A holster, mag carrier and sturdy belt.

Night sights if it doesn't have them.

Several cases of practice ammo.

A good upper-level shooting course.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Accessories?
> 
> At least six spare magazines.
> 
> ...


+1

I'd also add to this list a safe (pref. biometric or digital for fast access) to properly secure your weapon. I do not like gun locks as they slow down access when you need it in the search for a key.


----------



## spidey2091 (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you once again for all of the quick and informative responses. I have been eyeing new sites....the white dot and the half square thing do not do much for me. I am wanting something tritium. As far as the other mentioned aftermarket "mods" can you guys link me to some of these sites? Or linking taboo in the forum?

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

Since I sold my 21 & 21 SF I will sell you a Fobus Roto belt holster delivered to your door for $15! You can by a paddle attachment for $8.00 at a dealer or direct from fobus. I only used it for 5 days when I was doing a security gig.

I would definately add the steel guide rod & night sight. Perhaps a good tactical ligh, laser or Combo? I also have a GTL 21 for sale, used for 1 perimiter search & then nightstand duty on my 21SF. $170 shipped, insured & tracked USPS Priority mail.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, there's all kinds of fun stuff you can dangle off the Tac Rail :anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Steel guide rods do nothing on a Glock. They're just a pointless expenditure. That money can go toward night sights or ammo or something that is actually useful.

I like Meprolight sights on my Glocks. www.glockmeister.com does them inexpensively, but you can almost certainly find a local guy to do them, also.


----------



## spidey2091 (Feb 22, 2008)

I think that the only way I would replace the guide rod at this time is with the guiderod that has the laser built in. But since it is so damn pricey I think that it would be a little more cost effective to get the tactical light with the laser built in. 

Another thing that I was wondering after poking around and looking at all of the pretty little widgets and what-nots I can add or replace on the gun.....will a compensated barrel slide right into the G21 or will replacement barrels that are compensated only fit into the G21 (C) model?
For sake of argument we will assume that I am looking at a barrel that is made for the model 21, of course.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats! I finally shot a Glock offered by a guy at the range, and I have to admit, I see now why they're popular.. Smoooooooth shooting and recoil.

I'm positively sure that this is controversial at best, and I will make no claim to even have an opinion, just presenting it as something read specifically about glock .45's....

http://www.thegunzone.com/glock/glock-kb-faq.html

... With big grain of salt and respect to Glocks and Glock fans, not to offend or suggest they don't make great guns, because I know they do, but the article leaves me with the impression if I owned a Glock in a .45, I'd probably consider at least a couple things.. Just me personally and I know about opinions.. We all have 'em.. 1. Just use normal ammo spec'd for the gun.. Don't get too hot, and I would never consider reloads. 2. Consider a nice bar-sto barrel if not now but down the road or something with excellent full-case support.

Having danced as gracefully around it as I can, I'll bet there are Glock .45 owners that have put a gazillion rounds through them no worries at all, so again, just sharing the info... I'll bet KB's can and do occur with all kinds of brands, models and calibers. Also, considering the stats, Glock may have improved the design as well in their new guns so may not even be a valid concern anymore.. I dunno.

Enjoy yours with lots of great groups safely. :mrgreen:


----------



## spidey2091 (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you, sir, for the link on the Kb!'s it was very informative, and I am quite the information whore when it comes to things that I know nothing about. You happened to hit the nail on the proverbial head with that link. 
Thank you very much. 

I have absolutely zero ambition to reload my own ammo, so that base is covered. As far as factory reloads, I am still not so sure what to look for on the box to see if it is a reload or not.....it may be as simple as it being printed on the outside packaging for all I know. I just ask for new with brass casing.


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

Congrats on joining the world of Glock. www.topglock.com for all your Glocking needs :smt033 has anyone mentioned a lighter trigger spring? One of my coworkers bought an aftermarket barrel with compensator holes at the end, says its a world of difference in his G23. May also want to look into getting a light or light/laser combo from Surefire or Streamlight. Or light, and guide rod laser from Lasermax. Personally, not into lasers, but it never hurts to suggest. Happy shooting :smt1099


----------



## spidey2091 (Feb 22, 2008)

I looked at the lighter trigger pull, yes. Knocks it to 3.5 lbs if I remember right, but I am just afraid that if I ever got snagged on something, then I might accidently shoot myself or another person. 5 lbs feels awesome, not saying I would not like an easier pull......but the whole accident thing. 

Or is that not really an issue at all and I just have that in my head for some newbie reason?

I was also thinking about the extended slide lock.....looked like boat loads of goodness for a lil lefty shooter. I would rather thumb the slide lock than pull on the slide and release. Just seems a bit faster to get right back at shooting.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

I carry my Glock 19 in a Blackhawk Serpa CQC Carbon Fiber holster. It offers great retention and the release is in the most natural place possible. I carry my Kahr CW9 in a Fobus and I like it but would switch to the SERPA in a second if they made it for that gun.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

If you've had great experience with revolvers, I'd recommend having a smith install a 3.5lb. connector with an NY1 trigger spring to get that revolver trigger feel.

As for accessories:
Surefire X300 weapon light-home defense (It would also be great to take a low light self defense handgun course too).
Paper plates for targets
Winchester White Box value pack of .45ACP
Uncle Mike's Kydex holster
Fobus magazine holster
Extra magazines

That's it.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

steel guide rod give a pistol more weight on the barrel so they dont flip up as much when firing.


----------



## 95_alum (Apr 17, 2008)

Replace the spring cups with aquatic ones in case you decide you want to take up shark hunting. (Be advised, hollow points under water is a bad activity. Air bubbles and no hearing protection are bad activities as well in a liquid environment.)

Extended slide release: good
Heinie SlantPro Straight Eight nite sites: good http://www.heinie.com/slanteight.php
Fobus Roto Holster: not good. (very "sticky")
AGI's "Making Glocks Rock" DVD: VERY GOOD http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=186832

P.S. Thank you Babs for that link! Damn! That is crazy.
(And the Ben Franklin quote - funny. Ben was a smart man.)


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Accessories?
> 
> At least six spare magazines.
> 
> .


Mike, you've gotta be kidding. I have 3 mags for my XD45. I've never seen a reason for more than 2 myself... I leave one loaded in the truck for when I get out of the range... 2 for shooting inside...

Unless of course it's required by the shooting course for reload drills???

JW


----------

